# New Packaging for Men's Line of Products



## Lindy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I thought I would share my new packaging for the Gentleman's Corner line of products.












I have more product I'm going to be adding this to this line, but I'm really excited about this new look for it.

Thank you for letting me share.

Cheers


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice! Are those metal bowls coated? I bought a couple of them and put cream soap in it. Within a month or so they started to rust. :shock:  :cry:


----------



## Lindy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Irena they're actually stainless steel and not having any rust issues.  It took me forever to find them...  :shock: 

Thanks...


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Hi Irena they're actually stainless steel and not having any rust issues.  It took me forever to find them...  :shock:
> 
> Thanks...


Hmmmm....I think mine came from Pendergrass.


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 17, 2011)

these are perfect! I think men will love the stainless steel. Is that a ceramic handle on the shaving brush? very well done!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you - the handle is actually acrylic.  I'm carrying a few of those in my B&M store as well as Double Edge razors and replacement blades.

I have the wooden bowls from Pendergrass Irena, I think their bowls are aluminum - now I need to go look at them.

ETA - Irena all they say is it is metal - I wonder what it is made from - nice looking though...


----------



## coco cooks (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice and elegant.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I have the wooden bowls from Pendergrass Irena, I think their bowls are aluminum - now I need to go look at them.
> 
> ETA - Irena all they say is it is metal - I wonder what it is made from - nice looking though...


Thanks Lindy. I bought them quite some time ago and never tried again.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 18, 2011)

wonderfully masculine packaging


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 18, 2011)

The packaging looks terrific, Lindy.  Classy.  Perfect for a men's line!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 18, 2011)

Really great looking ... love the metal look for mens products!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 18, 2011)

They all look fantastic Lindy.  :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  I am just so excited about the look I wanted to share it with you.


----------



## dubnica (Jan 18, 2011)

Fantastic packaging Lindy, just perfect!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 18, 2011)

Really nice has a clean look to it I know I would be picking them up to investigate further :0)


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 18, 2011)

Are your labels clear or matte? Do you use a ink jet or a laser? Are they waterproof?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you ladies...   

Irena my labels are glossy clear and I use a laser printer.  The labels are waterproof and even oil proof.  I've taken them and put them on packaging, let it sit a couple of days then washed the packaging (plastic tub) and the ink stayed in place.  Then I smeared lotion on it to see what the oils would do and again stayed in place.

You can get them at uline.com and you do have to have a laser printer, but definitely worth the $$$


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 18, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies...
> 
> Irena my labels are glossy clear and I use a laser printer.  The labels are waterproof and even oil proof.  I've taken them and put them on packaging, let it sit a couple of days then washed the packaging (plastic tub) and the ink stayed in place.  Then I smeared lotion on it to see what the oils would do and again stayed in place.
> 
> You can get them at uline.com and you do have to have a laser printer, but definitely worth the $$$


Thank you Lindy. Much appreciated.


----------



## MsDee (Jan 19, 2011)

Really Like the New Look


----------



## nattynoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice Lindy.
Love the stainless.


----------



## Microdot (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks great!  I love the blue in your labels on the silver.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you..... I love creating labels and packaging..... mind you I don't necessarily enjoy doing the packaging....


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jan 19, 2011)

Lindy, that packaging looks fabulous, you've done a very creative and masculin label, I love it, well done.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 20, 2011)

These are the best labels I've seen on a handmade product.  Soo professional.  The color choices are perfect and very appealing.  Without even knowing or smelling what's in there I would be drawn to them.  I'm still having a hard time getting a plain white paper cigar wrap around my soap. :roll:   Jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## Lindy (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------

